
Man commutes 4 hours every day to avoid $4,500 San Francisco rent - tekacs
https://www.cnbc.com/amp/2018/08/20/pr-rep-commutes-4-hours-every-day-to-avoid-45000-dollar-san-francisco-rent.html
======
myrandomcomment
The one comment in the story about a couple making a combined $1M per year not
being able to afford a house seems a bit off. At ~$83K per month pre tax I
think you can sort the $10K per month mortgage for a $2M house.

------
thedailymail
The "commute from hell" story is now a well-established subgenre of
perseverance porn. (see also: "Her six-hour commute each day seems crazy, but
her affordable rent is not" [http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-
lopez-commute-...](http://www.latimes.com/local/california/la-me-lopez-
commute-cherry-20171216-story.html))

------
valuearb
It’s weird that he works in San Francisco yet apparently makes less than $30
per hour. I mean the story didn’t say, but he’s spending roughly 70 hours per
month (1) to save only about $2300 a month (2). Methinks mega commuters
typically don’t do the math.

1) assuming if he lived SF commute would be about 30 minutes each way 2)
average SF housing cost minus his Daly City home and commuting costs

~~~
scawf
He will probably not be paid more if he works an additional 70 hours instead
of commuting..

~~~
valuearb
I beg to differ. In the long run your pay is driven by performance. Working 55
hours and commuting 5 hours a week is going to yield significantly better
performance than working 40 hours and commuting 20 hours each week.

Or, it could free up 15 hours a week to do consulting.

The reality is this person makes a lot more than $30 an hour or they wouldn’t
be commuting to San Francisco, $30 an hour jobs are available far closer. So
if you are making well over $100,000, what is the point of giving up most of
your free time to commuting? If you aren’t, what’s the point of commuting 4
hours a day when you can make nearly as much nearby?

------
flattone
Aka probably over half of workers in sf. I spent a couple years working in
mountain view CA. I can name one person who lived in the same city we were
employed. Most people around an hour commute some 3+ each way, involving
commuting to a public bus hub, taking that bus to company shuttle.

------
muhneesh
How much is rent in Daly City nowadays?

